# Extremely dry nose



## stinkFLOYD (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello all, first post.

Floyd Bucko is just short of 2 years old. We noticed over winter that his nose was quite dry. It would moisten over time, be normal, then dry out again. Now that it is summer, we are still noticing this trend. Is this normal? Something we should see a vet about?

He does not seem to be bothered and still uses his sniffer regularly.

Any thoughts?

Thx in advance.


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

Usually Berk's nose is dry when he is sleeping or not moving much then wet when he is up and about. I dont think its anything to worry about unless it is so dry it's cracking. If you're in a dry climate that might be a factor too, or if he doesn't drink enough water. 

Unless it is bothering him or it doesnt look right, i wouldnt worry about a dry nose. If its constantly dry then that can mean they are fighting a bug but fluctuation is normal.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Hi, and welcome to the forums! 

From what I see in the photo, Floyd Bucko's nose does look pretty dry and cracked. Do you think he is drinking enough water? Although some fluctuation is probably normal, it never hurts to check with the Vet. I guess if he were my dog, I would ask the Vet about it. It can't hurt, and might help.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Best adVice go 2 your Vet - a dry nose gathers less scent !!!!!!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Changes in texture and color may mean more

as well as fever, eyes, loss of appetite and lethargy and or diarrhea.





This can also be related to a skin problem Demphiqus Foliaceus

if its a dry nose and not other problems and last a short time and if there drinking eating and solid stools

your more then less ok

time with a dry nose and some of the above see a Vet with passions and skills

I would suggest a quick anal temp reading as well for Fever

and check the leading edges oh his paws"

If there cracking as well

see the Doc"


----------



## giandaliajr (Nov 24, 2012)

i didnt see the picture before, yeah i would go see the vet about it.


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Slight erythema at base of nose: is this sunburn? I've caught it a few times on my darling pup. It seemed to have slightly crusted at one point, then it healed and disappeared. Any ways of preventing this (ie creams, etc?). Sorry for hijacking thread, no nose dryness; just redness at base...


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nasal solar dermatitis? ??? 



From Rudy's vet...
http://healthypets.mercola.com/site...2/04/23/pets-nose-color-signs-of-illness.aspx


----------



## stinkFLOYD (Dec 19, 2012)

Got home yesterday and it seems to have moistened up a bit. It also seems like he's licking it more. We're going to run him by the vet in a day or so just to be sure.

Thanks for the input.


----------

